# Test Cyp injection messed up?



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

I just switched myTRT to injections of test cyp but I'm thinking I messed up my first injection for a few reasons being I'm having more problems with the injection than the YouTube videos I watched.

I'm short on time ATM but will return to list my full protocol and workouts etc.  I'm just hoping you guys can help me out on my test injection method before I need to do my second one Wednesday.

Injection method used: injected 1mL of test cyp into outer part of right quad muscle.  Using 23-gauge needle.  Pinched skin near knee, pushed in slowly at 90 degree angle, injected test cyp slowly, waited about 20-30 seconds to try and ensure test will stay in (did not seem to help but recommended in vid). Pulled out slowly in same 90 degree angle.  As soon as needle was out a stream of dark red blood shot out about 6 inches, covered with cotton ball, blood stopped in few seconds.

Issues I'm having that don't seem normal: blood shot out in fast stream when I slowly pulled the needle back out.  Hurt some yesterday on injection day but today it is so bad I've been limping bad.  Not just being wimp here it hurts pretty sharp to the point there is no way I could do squats near a shot day like this or much walking it seems.  I did do a lot of walking and some running in it which made it worse but seemed bad to begin with.  Bruise formed is about size of 2 quarters.

Any advice on method or needles (or what these slin pins I hear of are, how they work, and why better) would be much appreciated!

Let me know if you need more info or if this is a pretty typical result.

Thanks guys!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 30, 2012)

woh bro I don't have experience pinning quads but that does sound fucked up . If I were you I would pin glute's It is by far the most error free ez way to pin in my opinion Just picture a cross on your ass cheek and pin the upper outer quadrant of the cross. Don't go to high hit the fleshy part of your ass and inject slowly after the plunger is all the way compressed give it one final hard press get that final drop out and then pull it out slow steady. no need to leave it in there 30 sec if you do it right maybe one drop of blood may bubble up no squirting/streaming should be involved and minimal to no pain at all


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks grizzldsealpoacher!
I plan on trying flutes next.  May avoid quads, some recommend delts too but that really freaks me out as my shoulda are still quite thin (hope to change THAT soon).

The ride has been awesome so far, even from first injection.  Way better that the Androgel ups and downs my PCP had me on for about a year.

Thanks again.


----------



## curls (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the most injected site on the leg is the upper outer area.  You said you "Pinched skin knee area".  Are you saying you   left the needle in 20-30 seconds after injection?  Try pulling the needle out and apply pressure to the injection site with a cotton ball for 60 seconds.  You will have pain at the injection site of virgin muscle, but you should be able to walk.

I watched this 6 times before my first pin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQor40vf7lE


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

The injection was midway between knee and hip on outer part of quad.  Inch was to not feel shot as much but I think it was useless anyway.

Yeah, left needle in 20-30 sec after having injected fully.  Vid said it should help keep test and blood from coming out.  I'm wondering if it just stressed the muscle that much longer and made it worse.

I did make sure to keep the muscle relaxed the entire time.

Thanks man.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 30, 2012)

Were you seating down with your knee bent? If yes, extend your leg next time.


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2012)

As Grizz said best to start with glutes.  Less chance of screwing things up. Also did you aspirate before injecting?  A lot of us guys on trt have started back loading slin pins & injecting mostly delts.  Less scar tissue.


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

By slin pins do mean insulin pins?  Id consider doing delts then but the 25 gauge 1 1/2 inch needles I have seem long as my shoulders aren't all that thick.

Also, an insulin pin is pretty short, does it go in far enough into the muscle or are there longer ones that you use?

I suspect you just backload the insulin pin then?

Thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't agree with all of the slin pin use... It can cause just as much scar tissue simply because of the greater pressure at which the oil is pushed out thru. 

How's your blood pressure? Sounds like you nicked a good vein and usually if you have high BP it'll spray. 

Really though, chill. You stab yourself and you'll see blood here and there. Just make sure your ass-pirate every time


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't have real big delts, although I'm kind of a fatty. I have used a 1" 25g there with no problem. That's what nurses usually use on me if they give me an injection of just about any IM meds. I use the 1" in the glutes, too. I have used a 1/2" in the delts as well and it seems to work fine. Otherwise, I pretty much always do the glutes, as it is really painless (during and after). I have had some blood well up at the injection site occasionally, but it's no biggie.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't agree with all of the slin pin use... It can cause just as much scar tissue simply because of the greater pressure at which the oil is pushed out thru.
> 
> How's your blood pressure? Sounds like you nicked a good vein and usually if you have high BP it'll spray.
> 
> Really though, chill. You stab yourself and you'll see blood here and there. Just make sure your ass-pirate every time



The pressure in the pin is higher, the exit pressure is much lower. Want evidence? Draw up some oil in a slin pin and push it out into your sink as fast as you can. Watch it barely trickle. Then do the same with whatever it is that you usually use to pin and watch that shit come out like its a pressure washer. 

Those that perpetuate the myth that oil comes out of a slin pin at a higher pressure don't really understand hydrolic physics.


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't agree with all of the slin pin use... It can cause just as much scar tissue simply because of the greater pressure at which the oil is pushed out thru.
> 
> How's your blood pressure? Sounds like you nicked a good vein and usually if you have high BP it'll spray.
> 
> Really though, chill. You stab yourself and you'll see blood here and there. Just make sure your ass-pirate every time



My blood pressure is fine.  It isn't like I'm freaking out about the blood like you make it sound.  I'm just trying to find best way to do this.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

You just knicked a vein bro. Nothing to be freaked out about. Ive had gushers like that in my quads too. Bruise pretty good just from all the blood leaking. You might try using 25g pins and try glutes like others have said. I'm not a fan of delts. Actually my delts hate me even with less then a cc of gear and I have decent sizes delts. Your pain is more then likely what we call VMS or virgin muscle syndrome. I still remember my first pin. It was my glute and I couldn't sit down for 2 days. After that I was good. Only thing I use slins for is pec injects and sub q. You'll be good bro just stick it in your ass like all these other fuckers do hahaha


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 30, 2012)

Insulin pin = tuberculin syringe? I have always used 1ml tuberculin syringes, since I only inject .3cc at a time.


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

03ACE said:


> I don't have real big delts, although I'm kind of a fatty. I have used a 1" 25g there with no problem. That's what nurses usually use on me if they give me an injection of just about any IM meds. I use the 1" in the glutes, too. I have used a 1/2" in the delts as well and it seems to work fine. Otherwise, I pretty much always do the glutes, as it is really painless (during and after). I have had some blood well up at the injection site occasionally, but it's no biggie.



Good to know 1" works in your shoulder well.  1 1/2 inch is still longer tho. Maybe I'll try delts at some point.


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> You just knicked a vein bro. Nothing to be freaked out about. Ive had gushers like that in my quads too. Bruise pretty good just from all the blood leaking. You might try using 25g pins and try glutes like others have said. I'm not a fan of delts. Actually my delts hate me even with less then a cc of gear and I have decent sizes delts. Your pain is more then likely what we call VMS or virgin muscle syndrome. I still remember my first pin. It was my glute and I couldn't sit down for 2 days. After that I was good. Only thing I use slins for is pec injects and sub q. You'll be good bro just stick it in your ass like all these other fuckers do hahaha



Not really freaking out just trying to find what to correct.  Sound like no way to really avoid them.  Hopefully it's the virgin muscle thing, will try glutes next.

Thanks


----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2012)

victorperry said:


> By slin pins do mean insulin pins?  Id consider doing delts then but the 25 gauge 1 1/2 inch needles I have seem long as my shoulders aren't all that thick.
> 
> Also, an insulin pin is pretty short, does it go in far enough into the muscle or are there longer ones that you use?
> 
> ...



Yes, insulin pins.  I use 29g 1/2" 1ml & inject the delts.  Use a 18-20g to draw the oil. Take the plunger out of the slin pin to load.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2012)

69nites said:


> The pressure in the pin is higher, the exit pressure is much lower. Want evidence? Draw up some oil in a slin pin and push it out into your sink as fast as you can. Watch it barely trickle. Then do the same with whatever it is that you usually use to pin and watch that shit come out like its a pressure washer.
> 
> Those that perpetuate the myth that oil comes out of a slin pin at a higher pressure don't really understand hydrolic physics.



It's a smaller barrel. More PSI.


----------



## victorperry (Jul 30, 2012)

Based on what I've heard here and the YouTube video from curls (thanks man) I think the biggest things are I was injecting too low on my outer quad and I should pull the needle out fast not slow.
Good info for my next quad attempt.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's a smaller barrel. More PSI.


On the inside of the syringe that is true. Then it hits a reducer going into the pin, this reduction is an impingement in the flow and causes resistance through the distance of the pin. This causes a decrease in pressure through the length if the needle. Nearly all of the pressure and energy is used up by the time it exits the needle into your muscle. Which happens at a lower pressure/velocity.

Like I said, those that perpetuate the myth just don't know about hydrolic physics enough to understand. 

Please use my previously mentioned experiment.

Another way to think of it. If you have a hose and you're trying to use your finger to create a nozzel. As you make the nozzel smaller the outlet pressure rises right? You can do this until you pass the point that it will begin to slow down dispite the pressure in the hose rising. 

This is a product of viscosity, reduction, and resistance.

You are thinking in terms of inlet pressure when the only thing that matters is outlet pressure.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 30, 2012)

6" thats all? I've sprayed a wall. You went trough a vain, nothing to worry about. Next time look closer to the site before injecting, you should be able to see the vains and avoid them.


----------



## juuced (Jul 30, 2012)

69nites said:


> On the inside of the syringe that is true. Then it hits a reducer going into the pin, this reduction is an impingement in the flow and causes resistance through the distance of the pin. This causes a decrease in pressure through the length if the needle. Nearly all of the pressure and energy is used up by the time it exits the needle into your muscle. Which happens at a lower pressure/velocity.
> 
> Like I said, those that perpetuate the myth just don't know about hydrolic physics enough to understand.
> 
> ...



this shit reminds me of my fluid dynamics classes I took in engineering school.  yuck!


----------



## BigFella (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll vote for delts. 25g 3/4" 0.5ml E3D. Easy.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you aspirate? As previously said, you nicked a vein brother. Do the upper / outer half of your glutes. 

I am surprised you didn't feel like an elephant was sitting on your chest or have a coughing attack. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 03ACE (Aug 2, 2012)

Vette, I know when I have had a bit of blood after the injection, I didn't have any blood on aspiration. I think he probably went all the way through the vein, injected, and when he pulled out, the vein bled out the surface.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 2, 2012)

03ACE said:


> Vette, I know when I have had a bit of blood after the injection, I didn't have any blood on aspiration. I think he probably went all the way through the vein, injected, and when he pulled out, the vein bled out the surface.



I think you are dead right bro. Its easy to do in your quads if you are relatively new at it. He just needs to be thankful he wasn't shooting tren!


----------

